# Detailingworld™ Review - TAC Systems Mystic



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to Imran at in2detailing for providing me with this product to review.

I've not had the chance to test/use many TAC products, it's just always seemed to slip under my radar. After a quick chat with Imran I was intrigued by Mystic, especially with winter now upon us, the less time I spend outside with little or no light the better!

*The Product: *









As in2detailing is fairly local to me I can't comment on the packaging, so i'll leave that to the other reviewers to comment on. The product itself is a bit of a strange one, not a full shampoo nor is it an out and out sealant/water repellant but rather it sits squarely in the middle on both options.

It can be used via the foam lance or as per this review as a shampoo type product.

*What TAC Says?*
"With its rich foam, Mystic Water Repellent could perfectly remove contaminants on the paint surface. 
And because of the excellent water repellent function, its efficiency is long lasting. 
The contaminants and dirt will not easily cling to the car body, and prevents the discoloring of the car body. 
The dilution rate is 7:1"

*The Use:*

After chatting with Imran I added 8 capfuls to my wash bucket (a capful is circa 2.5ml), it generated a surprising amount of suds for a hybrid product.









The car (the good lady's Kia) was in a sorry state as I've been maxed out and also ill over the past 8 weeks so it was going to be a good test.

A few before pictures for reference:


















I was surprised with the slickness of the product, to be honest I was expecting it to be grabby and not that effective as it's not a pure shampoo, however to my surprise it was quite slick and had good suds to paint transfer.










It cleaned the car quite well and once finished I gave the car the usually rinse down to see just how well (or not) Mystic would perform with the water.

Right after rinsing the roof:









The side door:









Mystic seems to sheet the water very well considering it's not a full sealant/water repellant.

The finished car:









(ignore the stone chips - it's a daily driver/workhorse)









*Price:*
Mystic is available in two sizes from in2detailing, prices are prior to p&p and any discounts"
500ml = £12.95
1ltr = £19.95

*Would I use this again?*
Given winter is now upon us, and this appears to do a good job as both a shampoo and water repellant, if was I looking for a quick wash and protect I would reach for this again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
Not a full shampoo, nor a full sealant/water repellant, yet does a good job as both and ticks many boxes. ,It's well priced and should cut down time spent in the freezing weather which makes it a very good winter product.

*Anything I would change?:*
Ideally I would like a more concentrated version brought out in the future but that's really all I could think of.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been using this for a while now but not as a shampoo but a after wash foam, it works really well through a lance too


----------

